# Best thing since sliced bread!



## Strong (Jul 30, 2003)

I went for broke at CC today and got the whole digital shebang! $500+ later, I'm one happy dude! 

I had actually pretty much stopped listening to radio in my car years ago because of the commercials, insipid talk/call in dribble, boring play lists etc. I spend several hours a day in my truck and I was even pretty tired humming to myself all day!

Then a couple of days ago, the light went on in my head about satellite radio! I did some due diligence here and talking to a few buddies about it, slept on it for a couple of days then decided to take the plunge. I got XM with a new radio and digital receiver. The installation went smoothly, and the sales guy let me use an in house computer for my activation.

It was pricey, but worth it to me! I'm happily surfing away and am eying a new set of speakers and an amp!


----------

